# EV Drag Racing in Ohio!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

_*Nikola Tesla Tribute Event!
*_EV Drag Racing 
held on July 10, 2011
National Trail Raceway
2650 National Rd. SW
Hebron, Ohio 43025​We are traveling 10 hours to race in Ohio, I hope to see some of you there. This will be our Camaro's first race with th new Gear Vendors overdrive unit installed. 

10's or 9's ​


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Post some photos and video of the burnouts!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> _*Nikola Tesla Tribute Event!*_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cancel the entire Nikola Tesla Tribute Event because one car had a bent rim  



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> had to cancel event in Ohio for now, waiting for a new date.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

major said:


> You cancel the entire Nikola Tesla Tribute Event because one car had a bent rim


Yes, I am not travelling 10 hours and not race "Warp Factor II". My car is the featured car and rescheduling is not a big deal. We will be racing this Saturday in Pitts, PA.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Yes, I am not travelling 10 hours and not race "Warp Factor II". My car is the featured car and rescheduling is not a big deal. We will be racing this Saturday in Pitts, PA.


I don't want to make assumptions... but that simply implies you created ECEDRA for your personal use with no consideration of anyone but yourself??? Was there a single other EV going to race? I'm not talking purpose built drag car, anything that runs on batteries? One of "us" that just wants to see how quick their creation is?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

rwaudio said:


> I don't want to make assumptions... but that simply implies you created ECEDRA for your personal use with no consideration of anyone but yourself??? Was there a single other EV going to race? I'm not talking purpose built drag car, anything that runs on batteries? One of "us" that just wants to see how quick their creation is?


Your assumption is incorrect, we could not Sanction this race if we were not present. I was not traveling for 10 hours twice. Wayland would have rescheduled his "Wayland Nationals" if his car was not running in his race. I would have rescheduled Paul's Florida race if his Porsches could not attend. We already have a new date from the track, it will be posted on the ECEDRA website soon. We apologize for any confusion, all cars are welcome at our events and can race at the next event.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

rwaudio said:


> I don't want to make assumptions... but that simply implies you created ECEDRA for your personal use with no consideration of anyone but yourself??? Was there a single other EV going to race? I'm not talking purpose built drag car, anything that runs on batteries? One of "us" that just wants to see how quick their creation is?


And what about all the fans (spectators)? I checked the web site Saturday night and seriously considered driving out there on Sunday. I wanted to see all the EVs run. Lucky for me the washing machine needed repair and I stayed home to do that


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Your assumption is incorrect, we could not Sanction this race if we were not present. I was not traveling for 10 hours twice. Wayland would have rescheduled his "Wayland Nationals" if his car was not running in his race. I would have rescheduled Paul's Florida race if his Porsches could not attend. We already have a new date from the track, it will be posted on the ECEDRA website soon. We apologize for any confusion, all cars are welcome at our events and can race at the next event.


You assume John is as self-centered as you. 

You didn't bother to post about the cancellation until well after the scheduled time. How does this attract participants and fans for the future events? They can make their plans, travel great distance and maybe you'll show up  I can handle a rain out, but a promoter out. That's just crap.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

major said:


> You assume John is as self-centered as you.
> 
> You didn't bother to post about the cancellation until well after the scheduled time. How does this attract participants and fans for the future events? They can make their plans, travel great distance and maybe you'll show up  I can handle a rain out, but a promoter out. That's just crap.


Major, please do not attend any of our events, you are not welcome. You and me do not see eye to eye, get the message. The website was updated Friday and the race was Sunday, plenty of time. That message goes for the FEW that attack ECEDRA on this forum, there is no need for you to attend any ECEDRA event or even comment on it. Go to the West and visit NEDRA.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Major, please do not attend any of our events, you are not welcome. You and me do not see eye to eye, get the message. The website was updated Friday and the race was Sunday, plenty of time. That message goes for the FEW that attack ECEDRA on this forum, there is no need for you to attend any ECEDRA event or even comment on it. Go to the West and visit NEDRA.


There was no mention of cancellation Saturday night when I checked on any web site or on this board. And I, or anyone can buy a ticket and watch any race they desire unless you have rented the track for a private party. One reason I thought about attending the Ohio race was to get real facts opposed to what you decide to disseminate. And don't worry; you won't even know I'm there.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

major said:


> There was no mention of cancellation Saturday night when I checked on any web site or on this board. And I, or anyone can buy a ticket and watch any race they desire unless you have rented the track for a private party. One reason I thought about attending the Ohio race was to get real facts opposed to what you decide to disseminate. And don't worry; you won't even know I'm there.


Major,
In Ron's defense eek:can you believe that!), the cancellation message was posted on the ECEDRA site on Friday night. I do believe, though, that it was not posted anywhere else.

Ron,
Ditto to everything that major and rwaudio have said about the promotion of this EVent.

Later,
Keith


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

kek_63 said:


> Major,
> In Ron's defense eek:can you believe that!), the cancellation message was posted on the ECEDRA site on Friday night. I do believe, though, that it was not posted anywhere else.


O.K. I'll believe you. But I sure missed it Saturday when I looked. And I checked the track web site also. It had nothing about EV cancellation.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hang on a minute

Are you guys saying the organizer canned the whole event because HIS car was not ready????


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Duncan said:


> Hang on a minute
> 
> Are you guys saying the organizer canned the whole event because HIS car was not ready????


Well, it kinda does look like that. So far this year two other ECEDRA events have been rescheduled at the last minute, one (Marion County) disappeared from the ECEDRA website a couple of weeks before it was to take place, and the event in question in this thread has now been postponed twice. Check iedra.net for the original dates.

My assumption has been that the race-readiness (or lack thereof) of the Team Haiyin Camaro has been the reason for the rescheduling (with the exception of Palm Beach when Ron's father was in the hospital).

I may be way off-base with this assumption. If I am, I'm sure that Ron will set me straight.

Later,
Keith


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Guys,

Event dates change all the time, we will keep the public notified by our website. Members received an email way in advance.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

*Event dates change all the time, we will keep the public notified by our website. Members received an email way in advance.

*Do you do it that way in the states? 
Events I competed in in the UK were definitely NOT moved willy nilly - 
Here in NZ if you try and move an event you will not get another slot - and any more events you try and organise will be canned right from the start!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Duncan said:


> *Event dates change all the time, we will keep the public notified by our website. Members received an email way in advance.*
> 
> Do you do it that way in the states?
> Events I competed in in the UK were definitely NOT moved willy nilly -
> Here in NZ if you try and move an event you will not get another slot - and any more events you try and organise will be canned right from the start!


In the USA the track owners have very good relationships with Racing Associations and have no problem changing dates to accommodate the event. I have watched event dates move many times in my 20 year+ of drag racing.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

_In the USA the track owners have very good relationships with Racing Associations and have no problem changing dates to accommodate the event. I have watched event dates move many times in my 20 year+ of drag racing.

_In the UK it would be the competitors who would not come back_, _when I was competing it took a lot of time and money, 
If an event had been cancelled without very good cause it would have been crossed off everybody's calenders.
Who would prepare for an event that could be cancelled on such grounds??


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Yes, I am not travelling 10 hours and not race "Warp Factor II". My car is the featured car and rescheduling is not a big deal. _*We will be racing this Saturday in Pitts, PA*_.


Or not!!

ECEDRA site update - very late last night (early this morning) 


_Team Haiyin EV Racing Challenged to "Money Race" at
Lebanon Valley Dragway on July 16, 2011_​_The ECEDRA Pittsburgh "Shoot-Out" will be Supervised by Vice President Douglas Stansfield_​


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

kek_63 said:


> Or not!!
> 
> ECEDRA site update - very late last night (early this morning)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update kek,

So, if someone brings his EV to the Pittsburgh Shoot-Out and is the only EV to run there, he takes home the $3000. 


LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> *Batteries EV Shoot-Out!*
> *$3000.00 Total Purse!*
> Drag Racing at
> Pittsburgh Raceway Park
> ...


 Anybody in the area? Kek, can you get your bike down there?


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

The Three Rivers EVA have moved their monthly meeting to the track for the day. I guess they'll clean up.

I'm certain that my bike wouldn't pass tech - no front brakes, etc. It really is just a proof of concept for toolin' around the back roads. 36volts & top speed 45mph - I would likely have trouble breaking 25 sec in the 1/4.

Later,
Keith


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Any news Ron? Who won the money - Jon or Doug?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

kek_63 said:


> Any news Ron? Who won the money - Jon or Doug?


No ECEDRA members raced on that event. They did have some locals, but they were not eligible for the purse because they were not members. Maybe next time?


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> No ECEDRA members raced on that event. They did have some locals, but they were not eligible for the purse because they were not members. Maybe next time?


They couldn't pay their $15 membership at the event? Convenient for the Sponsor I guess.

They appear to be under the impression that they now hold ECEDRA records, which will be posted soon.


----------

